# Fall walks



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We have had beautiful weather lately, hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Your crew seems to be enjoying the Fall in New York!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It has been crazy windy here in Chicagoland! Winds up to 60mph in some places. Garbage cans all over the place where I live! What a clean-up.! Branches down too. Fortunately no complete trees.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Our weather has been great too for November ! we have some days coming up in in the 60's next week too. love the pics. Lily , Raisin, and Mia all look beautiful as usual and i'm so happy to see that Raisin and Mia are wearing there new buddy belts


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> Your crew seems to be enjoying the Fall in New York!


We have been Kay...it is going to be colder than we are ready for this weekend! So glad we got out lots this week.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

susan davis said:


> It has been crazy windy here in Chicagoland! Winds up to 60mph in some places. Garbage cans all over the place where I live! What a clean-up.! Branches down too. Fortunately no complete trees.


I heard about the wind in the mid west!! Wow, I hope it has calmed down today. We are getting it this weekend. We did have lots of major gusts this morning, Lily thought she was going to be blown away. She literally laid down on the ground, bless her heart.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like you have a love walk  it's nice to see the dogs settling into ny


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lovely pics. Sometimes change is good. Positive change is just another way of building new memories and adding to the ones you already have. It's a new chapter in life. Enjoy your time in New York, embrace fall and Christmas with open arms, it'll be over before you know it .


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Looks like you have a love walk  it's nice to see the dogs settling into ny


The weather has been fabulous here last week..50's to 60's. Perfect to get out and enjoy the afternoons. What is your weather like this time of year?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Lovely pics. Sometimes change is good. Positive change is just another way of building new memories and adding to the ones you already have. It's a new chapter in life. Enjoy your time in New York, embrace fall and Christmas with open arms, it'll be over before you know it .


So true Meoshia! You have a beautiful outlook on life. I have really enjoyed traveling around this beautiful area. We love the restaurants and wandering around these little towns shopping. Being here for three months or so gives us time to get to know the area. We are planning a trip to Downtown NY around the second weekend in Dec. to shop and enjoy the big city Christmas.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> The weather has been fabulous here last week..50's to 60's. Perfect to get out and enjoy the afternoons. What is your weather like this time of year?


You are so lucky to have had good weather. For me it's been about 10°
this week but by next week it looks like it's going to get even colder at 3°
I'm expecting snow next month, don't know how the pups are going to react to that!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I can guarantee you they won't be happy! We have been in both extremes, hands down they love heat and sun.
I really struggle with the cold right now. I want them to be able to at least be able to tolerate cold. I think they do a great job of it. 
These guys are my first experience with chihuahuas and I am always surprised by their love of warmth!


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fall weather in California, Trinity (the ChiPin) staying warm


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!! Looks like you had some lovely fall weather over the weekend and I bet you're all enjoying new places to explore.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Beautiful pictures!! Looks like you had some lovely fall weather over the weekend and I bet you're all enjoying new places to explore.


We are loving this area Michelle! It is nice to have several months to really get a feel for the area. Has your new little one doing? We need new pics please!


----------

